# Gmail Motion BETA



## LLiz (Apr 1, 2011)

Was just checking out a new feature being added to Gmail. 
Follow the link for more info: http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html

Looks pretty nifty, looks like it will make Gmail a much more natural way of communicating. 

Anyway, watch the videos, read the info, tell me what you think.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 1, 2011)

Eh... I'll stick to keyboard and mouse for the time being.






I don't want to look like that.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, look, the annual April Fools Day joke from our friends at Google.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 1, 2011)

Dohohoho

You so sneaky.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait... April Fool's joke?  >:[


----------



## Xegras (Apr 1, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Wait... April Fool's joke? >:[


 
Click on the try it button.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 1, 2011)

*snickers* Nice.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 1, 2011)

It's the ultimate in waggle controls!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh Google, you lovable little tykes.

(When not trying to take over the world)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 2, 2011)

How could you not see this was an April Fools' joke? The guy was making random motions, and the text input was "Barbados."


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> The guy was making random motions, and the text input was "Barbados."


 
Haha I laughed so hard at that.

But yeah whoever fell for this is a silly goose.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 2, 2011)

And then someone actually did it.

[video=youtube;Lfso7_i9Ko8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfso7_i9Ko8[/video]


----------



## LLiz (Apr 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> How could you not see this was an April Fools' joke? The guy was making random motions, and the text input was "Barbados."


 
It's real damn it! Stop shattering my dreams of keeping fit while using Gmail!



Runefox said:


> And then someone actually did it.



Classy!


----------

